# Calling all Steampunk and Dieselpunk and other anachronistic furries!



## Gazongola (Dec 5, 2010)

I am here to tell you about Anachrofur, a new forum for people such as yourselves. We are only new so we are advertising to gain members, and members means content! So come on over and have some fun!

http://z15.invisionfree.com/anachrofur/


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Dec 5, 2010)

AWESOMESAUCE


----------



## Gazongola (Dec 5, 2010)

Q-^ Tell all your friends too!


----------



## Willow (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty cool. I might consider it, no guarantees though.


----------



## Gazongola (Dec 5, 2010)

It's good fun Q-^


----------

